# Black Ops - Escalation



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Has anyone got the Blops map pack yet? If so what do you think of it? From what little Ive played I think Hotel, Zoo and Stockpile are all OK, I keep getting hammered on Convoy though, seems like a bit of a snipers paradise to me, although Ill reserve judgement for now because the lag was shocking last night so that didnt help matters...... must be all those PS3 owners converting to the 360, ha ha :wave:


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah I gotit yesterday, quite enjoyed it but going to properly hammer it tonight so will get a better idea.

Tried the new zombie map and that is just mental, but again will try that properly tonight.

Either way better than the money i wasted on homefront


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Did you have any lag when you played last night? first few games were great then it went downhill for me, same thing happened to my bro-in law as well

Ive never really got into the zombies, I should give it a go really..


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I have them and have played a few games.

Still very very campy as people suss them out

Still they can't hide when my blackbird seeks them from above :thumb:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Is this a 2nd map pack? I need to get online if its a new one and d/load with all haste.


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

HornetSting said:


> Is this a 2nd map pack? I need to get online if its a new one and d/load with all haste.


yes mate, 4 new maps, Hotel, Zoo, Stockpile & Convoy, plus another Zombie map

Just had another little session, the lag was nowhere near as bad this evening, had a few decent games.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

whats the opinions so far ?? a few of my mates have deleted the pack already.wish they sold the call of the dead pack separate.1200 points for dlc is a dear do imho,especially if there crap.the first map pack ,imho, was terrible,and i deleted it myself.


----------



## dave_cassidy1 (May 11, 2010)

Been on it for the first time this evening, thought stockpile was the best but didnt get to go on convoy yet. Still can't beat Nuketown


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Well as i've been Prestige 15 for a month now I was getting a little bored.

Did the pro perks, got loads of Gold guns I couldn't think of anything else to do apart from build my stats but these maps have given me something to do with the game.


----------



## garylythgoe (Jun 28, 2006)

Anyone got any tips for the new Zombies map yet?

Absolutely insanely weird/hard/odd ! :doublesho


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

dave_cassidy1 said:


> Been on it for the first time this evening, thought stockpile was the best but didnt get to go on convoy yet. Still can't beat Nuketown


I like that building in the middle of Stockpile, the one with the shutters you can put up/down, theres often chaos in there


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Was a tiny bit laggy last night but nothing too bad, I actually quite like the maps. Zoo is huge and I am still finding lots of places

The zombies I cannot get past round 8


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Got them now, Im enjoying them to be honest. Little frustrating as Ive only recently done prestige, so im having to get back to my old trusty weapons to kick some ass again.


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

HornetSting said:


> Got them now, Im enjoying them to be honest. Little frustrating as Ive only recently done prestige, so im having to get back to my old trusty weapons to kick some ass again.


Same here, stayed at lv50 for ages and ages, happy with what I had but one day decided to go for it. Just reached back up to lv26 to get my Aug.

Loads of Lag last night though


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Got the maps on day of release and like them, but sniper's paradise! Frustrating when playing S&D...As soon as I move, I'm sniped!


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

Black ops is terrible imo, i'm back playing MW2 and there's no hint of lag at all, as it should be!


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Jai said:


> Got the maps on day of release and like them, but sniper's paradise! Frustrating when playing S&D...As soon as I move, I'm sniped!


Theres defo a lot of camping going on, on Hotel, theres 2 rooms on the first floor at opposite ends of the map that overlook the pool/bar in the centre of the map, one of them has a desk, some little spinless little f***er was just laying prone behind that in a game I played yesterday, a quick lob of some semtex soon sorted him out though, and a claymore under the desk for when he returned scored me another kill :thumb:


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Anyone still playing black ops ? not played for a long time ( last year ) but bored so downloading the two new map packs. Anyone about for some free for all games John74 is my gamer tag.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm on it every day (Gamebattles addict).

Just started my second account as being 15th prestige is now getting boring and the gold guns are doing my head in so i'm trying to get to 15th again :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Is this map on PS3 yet?


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

yep as of last night


----------

